
Ask HN: What do you use for Android Development apart from Android Studio - shade23
I assume  a major segment of android devs use Android Studio.But I have come across a few screen casts where I&#x27;ve seen emacs being used. And if you use anything apart from Android Studio&#x2F;Eclipse&#x2F;IntelliJ ; how do you go about debugging?
======
oyebenny
Brackets.

